# New Ve Model?



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Surfing the net, I ran across a Vostok Europe model called "Expedition-Trophy". Is this a relatively new model for VE?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Seems so Norm  .


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

I replied to this before but it didn't post for some reason. They created them last year for some kind of rally event thing. I like the one on the bund type strap best, what about you?


----------

